# Pressing order for vinyl and rhinestones



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I was looking at some of the awesome designs in the sample thread and realized that I wouldn't know where to begin pressing a design that has vinyl and rhinestones.

Anyone with a step-by-step? Thanks


----------



## wildguy (May 10, 2012)

As far as I know, what you're asking about doesn't have a t-shirt application. If I'm wrong, I'd like to see an example. If you are referring to vinyl/rhinestone decals for other surfaces such as windows, here's a great simple video about that from youtube.

Layering Rhinestone Vinyl Car Window Decals Tutorial (The Decal World) - YouTube


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I press lots of vinyl on t-shirts - it is made just for clothing. I want to mix and match vinyl and rhinestones, but they take different times / temps etc.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Nothing special... Just heat press the tshirt vinyl first then use the recommended settings for rhinestones... Just make sure the rhinestones are not on the heat press material... They won't still... You can make holes in the heat press material so the rhinestones will adhere to the shirt...

Kevin


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Always press your vinyl first. Then press the stones. The rhinestones are raised up so your vinyl wouldn't get even heat distribution if you press the stones first. 

I personally press my stones at 365. I don't want to sit and wait for the press to heat up from the 330 or so for the vinyl so I always just press everything at the same temp. Your vinyl will be fine after pressing it, peeling the tape off, and then pressing your stones.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

I would like to see a design with both vinyl and rhinestones so I can visualize.. (in the design stage, not on the shirt) I imagine the vinyl is solid, with polka dots for rhinestones? And the next layer has the stones, yes?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I usually just put the stones either around the vinyl like a contour or I integrate the vinyl as part of the design of the stones. 
I've never put holes in the vinyl. I'm not crazy about how it looks personally.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

bek416 said:


> I would like to see a design with both vinyl and rhinestones so I can visualize.. (in the design stage, not on the shirt) I imagine the vinyl is solid, with polka dots for rhinestones? And the next layer has the stones, yes?


Hey Becky,

Remember the God Bless the USA design you sent me... Imagine had you just done the God Bless The and the stars all in white vinyl and the USA in rhinestones...

That would look very nice and I think the two processes actually adds more to the shirt than if you had it all done in stones... I think the perceived value is actually higher...

Kevin


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

What about the designs where you want the stones over the vinyl?

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

As mentioned , you can't go over the vinyl. You have to cut holes in the vinyl where the rhinestones will go so that they are in direct contact with the shirt.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

katruax said:


> Hey Becky,
> 
> Remember the God Bless the USA design you sent me... Imagine had you just done the God Bless The and the stars all in white vinyl and the USA in rhinestones...
> 
> That would look very nice and I think the two processes actually adds more to the shirt than if you had it all done in stones... I think the perceived value is actually higher...


Hmmm... I may have to disagree. MAYBE if she did some lettering and stars in a glitter vinyl, I think it would look nice.

But I just created a "God Bless the USA" design in all rhinestones yesterday and I don't think it would have as much value if any of it were in vinyl. Add to that the fact that it would require at least 2 presses if it had vinyl and rhinestones and you've just doubled your pressing labor time as well as having to cut and weed vinyl in addition to making rhinestone transfers for each and every shirt. I don't think anyone would pay an extra $10 or even an extra $5 for a white vinyl/rhinestones shirt compared to an all rhinestones shirt.


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

Transfer a design in vinyl and rhinestone may takes more time than a design in all rhinestones. but that's not mean no one would pay extra $ for it. They are different designs, designs in vinyl and rhinestone could be more attractive.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not disagreeing with you that vinyl and rhinestones can look nice together. I have made rhinestone and vinyl designs. But I'm saying that plain white vinyl instead of rhinestones generally won't make people want to pay more for a shirt.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

DivineBling said:


> Hmmm... I may have to disagree. MAYBE if she did some lettering and stars in a glitter vinyl, I think it would look nice.
> 
> But I just created a "God Bless the USA" design in all rhinestones yesterday and I don't think it would have as much value if any of it were in vinyl. Add to that the fact that it would require at least 2 presses if it had vinyl and rhinestones and you've just doubled your pressing labor time as well as having to cut and weed vinyl in addition to making rhinestone transfers for each and every shirt. I don't think anyone would pay an extra $10 or even an extra $5 for a white vinyl/rhinestones shirt compared to an all rhinestones shirt.


You and I think a lot alike  

I do understand what Kevin is saying. Many of the mixed media designs do look very sharp, especially foil, metallic or glitter vinyls. They can produce detail that you can't get in some designs with stones alone. Leg cramps has done many many designs that look great, and the vinyl has enhanced the design.

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

bek416 said:


> You and I think a lot alike
> 
> I do understand what Kevin is saying. Many of the mixed media designs do look very sharp, especially foil, metallic or glitter vinyls. They can produce detail that you can't get in some designs with stones alone. Leg cramps has done many many designs that look great, and the vinyl has enhanced the design.


The fact that you spelled "a lot" as two words and not one proves that we do think alike! 

I have some customers who use the glitter vinyl and rhinestones together, one in particular, which has really made me appreciate the artistic side of it. She makes it look really good! I've used the glitter vinyl as a stand along design with rhinestones in text around it, but I love the way she integrates the glitter vinyl into her designs.

But plain white vinyl won't add any value when you're having to do double the work with opening the software, loading the vinyl, changing the blade and depth, changing the downforce, etc, and then having to weed and press the vinyl when it would take 30 seconds to brush stones into that part of the template that you've already cut for rhinestones.

That's just my personal opinion and what I know would or wouldn't fly in my area. Glitter vinyl is still sparkly so people are still dazzled by it.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

DivineBling said:


> The fact that you spelled "a lot" as two words and not one proves that we do think alike!
> 
> I have some customers who use the glitter vinyl and rhinestones together, one in particular, which has really made me appreciate the artistic side of it. She makes it look really good! I've used the glitter vinyl as a stand along design with rhinestones in text around it, but I love the way she integrates the glitter vinyl into her designs.
> 
> ...


I don't use plain white on anything in any situation, LOL! I think we're in total agreement!

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone ! ! Today is rhinestone and vinyl day for me so I will try some designs  Next up will be some dyesub and rhinestones and then maybe all three together 

Oh and Wildguy thanks for posting the video link. Now I have to try that as well :LOL


----------



## wildguy (May 10, 2012)

irish said:


> Oh and Wildguy thanks for posting the video link. Now I have to try that as well :LOL


You're welcome


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: QUESTION: Pressing for vinyl and rhinestones*

Using the holographic sequin vinyl and rhinestones.
* Pre-heat the shirt
* press the vinyl ( 15 secs)(310-315*)
* press the stones same temp (15secs)(310-315*)
=======
I'm getting a little puckering in the vinyl. 
Not when I use FLOCK instead of the holographic sequin vinyl.
=========
Is there still too much moisture in the shirt?
The vinyl is adhered strongly it's just when you look sideways across the vinyl... it's slightly 'wavy'.
=========
Doing many designs this way.. need to eliminate the 'wave'.
Sadly FLOCK doesn't come in some of the colors I need for the vinyl part.
TIA, LEO


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

irish said:


> I press lots of vinyl on t-shirts - it is made just for clothing. I want to mix and match vinyl and rhinestones, but they take different times / temps etc.


some iron-on transfers are consisted of multi materials with rhinestones as well as vinyl. Sometimes there are other materials, such as sequins ,nailhead and shaped metal nailhead, etc. All you need to do is one setting(350F, 10~15 secs) for whole printing process, which is mean that you can finishing the print for only one time. But there is a limit due to the different height between rhinestones and vinyl. So we rarely use big size rhinestones to match.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

here are some mixed for ya,whipping out some of my old stuff here....


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I will be pressing a rhinestone design, made with ss4 rhinestones and a small piece of vinyl. I was thinking that I would have to press it in two steps, but since the stones are so tiny, can I get away with pressing both the vinyl and rhinestones in one step, using a common pressing temperature? Any suggestions/advice would be appreciated. It's my first time pressing vinyl.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

AngelicEndeavour said:


> I will be pressing a rhinestone design, made with ss4 rhinestones and a small piece of vinyl. I was thinking that I would have to press it in two steps, but since the stones are so tiny, can I get away with pressing both the vinyl and rhinestones in one step, using a common pressing temperature?


If the rhinestone design you've bought was integral, I think there is no need to print twice. I don't know why you would have to press it in two steps and part an integral design into two parts. 

If you are afraid the adhesive effect after pressing both the vinyl and rhinestone in one step, you can have a high set of temperature or lengthen the time appropriately. 

The producer must have done a test before selling, which can guarantee a good result with this kind of rhinestone and vinyl matching.

ss4 rhinestones are so tiny, it isn't so easy to do as you say. That means you need replace the tiny rhinestones to the transfer paper and be sure the rhinestones can consist with the vinyl in place after the second printing in order not to destroy the whole design. That's too difficult.

I am confused a little after reading it. Maybe I get a wrong understanding of your meaning.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm gonna try to explain again... Maybe I wasn't clear enough (sorry). I ordered a custom rhinestone transfer with an open spot where I intend to press a very small piece of metallic vinyl. The rhinestone design has ss4 and ss6 stones. My first thought was to press the vinyl at the instructed temp of 305 for 10-15 seconds, cold peel, and THEN press the rhinestones transfer around the spot with the vinyl. However, the pressing temp for the rhinestones is 340 for 30-40 seconds... Being that the temp is 35 degree more and the pressing time at least 30 seconds longer than the vinyl instructions, will it damage the vinyl?

My second thought is to press the rhinestones first at 340, and then lower the press temp to 305 for the vinyl. If necessary, I can raise the area up where the vinyl will be pressed (so it's higher than the rhinestones)...

After thinking through both scenarios, now I'm wondering if it's necessary to do it in 2 steps at all! Ss4 and ss6 stones aren't really THAT high -- can I press them all at once? Will a higher temp and longer dwell time damage the vinyl?? I am sooo confused. Please tell me what you'd do in my situation... TIA!!!


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

AngelicEndeavour said:


> I'm gonna try to explain again... Maybe I wasn't clear enough (sorry). I ordered a custom rhinestone transfer with an open spot where I intend to press a very small piece of metallic vinyl. The rhinestone design has ss4 and ss6 stones. My first thought was to press the vinyl at the instructed temp of 305 for 10-15 seconds, cold peel, and THEN press the rhinestones transfer around the spot with the vinyl. However, the pressing temp for the rhinestones is 340 for 30-40 seconds... Being that the temp is 35 degree more and the pressing time at least 30 seconds longer than the vinyl instructions, will it damage the vinyl?
> 
> My second thought is to press the rhinestones first at 340, and then lower the press temp to 305 for the vinyl. If necessary, I can raise the area up where the vinyl will be pressed (so it's higher than the rhinestones)...
> 
> After thinking through both scenarios, now I'm wondering if it's necessary to do it in 2 steps at all! Ss4 and ss6 stones aren't really THAT high -- can I press them all at once? Will a higher temp and longer dwell time damage the vinyl?? I am sooo confused. Please tell me what you'd do in my situation... TIA!!!



A test is highly recommended if you have extra transfers and want to make a big subject.

I usually print them all at once ( 350 F, 15 s ). Different materials of vinly and rhinestones, different settings. 

If you want to print for two steps, I think the second thought is better.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Just wanted to give you an update. Pressed 4ss and 6ss rhinestones along with a postage stamp size piece of vinyl all at one time... 330F for 30 seconds and pressed front and back, and then back again for about 20 seconds to make sure I saw the rhinestone adhesive come through the back of the material. WORKED GREAT! Vinyl was completely unaffected...


----------

